# Nuggets Make Offer To Linas Kleiza



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> DENVER (AP) -- The Denver Nuggets have made a qualifying offer to restricted free agent Linas Kleiza, who spent the past season in Greece.
> 
> Nuggets officials didn't release the terms of the offer Monday.
> 
> The 6-foot-8, 245-pounds Kleiza averaged 8.3 points and 3.5 rebounds in 301 games over four seasons with the Nuggets from 2005-09. Denver acquired the forward in a trade with Portland in June 2005.


http://www.nba.com/2010/news/06/21/nuggets.kleiza.ap/index.html?ls=iref:nbahpt2


----------

